# Snickers is in labor!!!!!!



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

She has lost ligs and has the "white string", plus dilation. Someone find me prozac! Wheres the running like a chicken with it's head cut off smiley?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

haha

just relax all will be fine. Breath in - breath out


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

This is her second time, her first was super easy. I'm breathing, it's just that me and her have a special bond. When she was born the first thing she did was come and nurse on my pants.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe.... ...to nurse on your pants and try to claim you as momma ....Aww...too cute....  

Happy and Healthy kidding ...she does sound close..... :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Happy Kidding to you!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Babies yet??? Is she still moving them down or is she nearing the pushing phase???? Can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not sure, she is still moving around, nibbling on things, etc. She does seem "wider" down there and lost the plug about 6 hours ago. I don't know much about labor.  I know what to do when the babies come though. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you know how to feel for her ligs.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! Very exciting! I hope things are progressing, and going smoothly! I can't wait to her about her kids, and see some pics!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, keep us posted! I get as excited for other new babies as much as my own! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Babies??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies yet? :hug:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Not yet. She lost the plug 2 days ago. I'm also not that good at reading pregnant goat body language yet.  One minute she'll act like she's in labor, the next she's back to normal. She is one of the does that will be completely normal at 5pm but by ten have twins. Her ligaments are still there, sorry I looked at a diagram and was feeling the wrong thing. :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she still has ligs... then she isn't quite there....keep checking them....on and off .....as soon as they are gone.... it won't be long after..... :thumb: 

Also ...you say she acts like she is in labor at times.... is she trying to push or just looks uncomfortable.....


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope she has something for you soon. I've had does that start thinning out a while before they decide to finally kid-i'm sure they do it just to drive us nuts since they know we are waiting for them to have babies ;-).


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

got babys yet??? :whatgoat: Hope all goes well for you & Snickers girl.. ray:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

> . is she trying to push or just looks *uncomfortable*.


She looks uncomfortable at times, that's mainly what I'm seeing. I read somewhere that a goat could loose the plug eight days before the baby comes, is that true?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

TexasRanger said:


> > . is she trying to push or just looks *uncomfortable*.
> 
> 
> She looks uncomfortable at times, that's mainly what I'm seeing. I read somewhere that a goat could loose the plug eight days before the baby comes, is that true?


Could be  My two does seemed to be losing their plug for weeks. Then one doe had the stringy stuff the morning she kidded. My other doe had NO discharge whatsoever the day she discharged. Didn't even know she was in true labor, but knew it was close because she lost her ligs/udder was filling. 
I put her in her stall with a fan <hot day>, checked on her all the time, then decided to go take an hour nap. Came back outside and she was already pushing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> She looks uncomfortable at times, that's mainly what I'm seeing. I read somewhere that a goat could loose the plug eight days before the baby comes, is that true?


 Sounds normal..... and yes... they can lose the plug even earlier than that to..... :wink: :hug:


----------

